# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  پاسخ دهي مديران بخش ها

## شاپرک

سوال من اينه كه چرا مديران بخش VB.NET به هيچ كدوم از سوالات پاسخ نميدن!!!! دليل خاصي داره؟
بيشتر مواقع سوالات من كه بيشتر راهنمايي ميخوام نه انجام پروژه!!! بي جواب ميمونن!!!  :افسرده:

----------


## salehbagheri

سلام دوست عزیز!

با توجه به تاریخ عضویت در این سایت و آشنایی شما با برنامه نویس و در کل؛ برنامه نویسی، دریافتم که تجربه شما به مراتب باید خیلی بشتر از بنده باشه!

بنده لیست سوالات شما رو مورد بررسی قرار دادم که تقریباً به اکثرشون (در بخش VB.NET) توسط دوستان پاسخ داده شده بود! به غیر از چند مورد که متأسفانه از لحاظ مفهومی و موضوعی هیچ ارتباطی با VB نداشت.

سوالاتی از شما که در رابطه با کامپوننت های Janus, C1 و ... هستند رو هیچگاه (در اون بخش) نمی تونم پاسخ بدم چون هیچ ارتباطی با VB نداره!
اگر قصد پاسخ دادن هم داشته باشم باید ابتدا کامپوننت را با مبلغ بسیار بالایی خریده داری کنم، نصب کنم و سپس جواب شما رو بدم که اصلاً برام مقدور نیست.

به آخرین سوال خودتون در بخش VB.NET دقت کنید:



> آيا كسي با MathML كه براي علائم رياضي استفاده ميشه كار كرده ؟ ميشه لطفا يه مقدار توضيح بديد؟ 
> ممنون


آیا ارتباطی بین سوال خودتون و زبان Visual Basic پیدا میکنید؟

عنوان سوال هم به این صورت هست: «ذخيره و بازيابي علائم رياضي»

خب این عنوان، نه تنها برای من واضح نیست بلکه (به یقین) اعلام میکنم که برای سایر کاربران هم دقیقاً مفهوم نیست!

یه قانون هست که میگه:

اگه از همه سوال پرسیدی و پاسخ ندادند، یا سوال شما مشکل داره یا همه نادانند ...

حالا خودتون قضاوت کنید.

----------


## Salar Ashgi

این نکته رو در نظر داشته باشید که پاسخ دادن به تاپیک ها جزو وظایف مدیران نبوده و مدیران مسئولیت وظایفی مهمتر را بر عهده دارند ،
هر چند اگر در طی انجام امور مدیریتی ، وقت کافی جهت پاسخ به سوالات پیش بیاید و پاسخ بدهند ، کاری مازاد بر وظایف اصلی خود انجام داده اند .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## شاپرک

کامپوننت های Janus, C1 و .. ارتباطي با VB ندارن!!!!!!!  اينها همه كامپوننت هاي خود vb  هستند.
لازم نيست کامپوننت را با مبلغ بسیار بالایی خریده داری کنن! چند درصد از برنامه نويس ها توي ايران كامپوننت ميخرن؟ چند درصد دنبال قفل شكسته كامپوننت ها هستند. من اولين نفري نيستم كه از اين كامپوننت ها استفاده ميكنه!!! خيلي ها قبل از من استفاده كردن ... من انتظار دارم اين افراد منو راهنمايي كنن!
ببخشيد ولي به نظر من اين ديگه خيلي اغراقه!  اين عنوان «ذخيره و بازيابي علائم رياضي» واقعا واضح نيست؟

من فكر ميكردم شايد به خاطر سوالات زيادي كه توي اين بخش پرسيده ميشه مديران اين بخش ها نميتونن پاسخ گو باشند ولي مديران نه تنها به سوال هاي من بلكه به سوالات ديگران هم پاسخ نميدن!!!

----------


## شاپرک

> این نکته رو در نظر داشته باشید که پاسخ دادن به تاپیک ها جزو وظایف مدیران نبوده و مدیران مسئولیت وظایفی مهمتر را بر عهده دارند ،
> هر چند اگر در طی انجام امور مدیریتی ، وقت کافی جهت پاسخ به سوالات پیش بیاید و پاسخ بدهند ، کاری مازاد بر وظایف اصلی خود انجام داده اند .
> 
> موفق باشید ./


چند سال پيش كه من تازه عضو شده بودم وظيفه اصلي شون همين بود درسته شايد الان كارهاي مهمتري دارن اما بالاخره اين هم يكي ديگه از وظايفشون در كنار وظايف مهمتر هست يا نه؟ از 100 تا سوال بايد به 5 تا جواب بدن حداقل!

----------


## Slytherin

> چند سال پيش كه من تازه عضو شده بودم وظيفه اصلي شون همين بود درسته شايد الان كارهاي مهمتري دارن اما بالاخره اين هم يكي ديگه از وظايفشون در كنار وظايف مهمتر هست يا نه؟ از 100 تا سوال بايد به 5 تا جواب بدن حداقل!


دوست عزیز من نه مدیر هستتم، نه رابطه ای با مدیران این سایت دارم و نه سابقه ام در حد شماست، اما،
چرا فکر می کنید که دیگران (از جمله مدیران) وظیفه دارند که به سوالات شما پاسخ بدهند؟
اگر کسی به سوالات من پاسخ بدهد، در حق من لطف کرده است و اگر هم پاسخ ندهد، من حق هیچ گلایه ای ندارم.
دیگه این بحث ها همان قدر که شما می گید "ذخيره و بازيابي علائم رياضي" واضح هست، بدیهی هستند...

----------


## شاپرک

دوست عزيز همونطور كه شما گفتيد من از اعضاي قديمي اين سايت هستم.  اين چيزي كه گفتيد رو قبول دارم ولي اين حرفها خيلي تكراري شده و كليشه! 
بله درسته لطف ميكنن و از اين حرفها ! منم كم جواب سوال ديگران رو ندادم!!! درسته كه لطفه ولي به خاطر همين لطفه كه اين سايت اين همه عضو داره !!! اگر لطفي وجود نداشت كه ايراني جماعت عضو نميشد! 
من اگه سوال دوستي رو جواب ميدم دوست دارم يك نفر هم منو راهنمايي كنه و جواب من رو بده! 
من انتظار زيادي ندارم.
درصد زيادي از چيزايي كه من ياد گرفتم از همين سايت بوده . ولي حس ميكنم كارايي سايت كم شده شايد هم من اشتباه ميكنم .

اون بحثي كه فرمودين بديهي است . لطف كنيد و راهنمايي تون رو همون جا بفرماييد. ممنون

----------


## CPPDeveloper

این حرف های شما اصلا منطقی نیست، سوال پرسیده می شه، هر کس خواست جواب می ده هر کس هم نخواست نمی ده..
اینجا هیچ اجباری در کار نیست...

فوقش اینجا جواب نگرفتین یک جای دیگه مثل stackoverflow بپرسین..
باز اونجا هم هر کس خواست جواب می ده هر کس هم نخواست ،
نمی ده :)

----------


## شاپرک

> این حرف های شما اصلا منطقی نیست، سوال پرسیده می شه، هر کس خواست جواب می ده هر کس هم نخواست نمی ده..
> اینجا هیچ اجباری در کار نیست...
> 
> فوقش اینجا جواب نگرفتین یک جای دیگه مثل stackoverflow بپرسین..
> باز اونجا هم هر کس خواست جواب می ده هر کس هم نخواست ،
> نمی ده :)


يادم نمياد جايي از كلمه "اجبار" استفاده كرده باشم!!!
تورو خدا اينقدر حرفهاي تكراري تحويل من ندين!!!

اصلا بي خيال!!!

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> از 100 تا سوال بايد به 5 تا جواب بدن حداقل!


همانطور که کاربران هم ذکر کردن ، هیچ اجباری در کار نیست !
مگر شما برای عضو شدن در سایت پولی پرداخت کرده اید ، یا حقی دارید که بر گردن مدیران و ... این سایت هست ، پس لطفا" به ادبیات جمله هاتون
دقت کنید ، اگر کسی به سوال ما پاسخ میدهد وقت اش را گذاشته و خیلی لطف و محبت می کند و نمیتوان هیچ کس را مجبور به این کار کرد .
در ضمن با عرض پوزش ، این مورد هم به خود مدیران مربوط میشه که بخوان به 5 تا تاپیک پاسخ بدن یا به 10 تا یا به 2 تا و یا به هیچی !!!

با تشکر ، موفق باشید ./*
*

----------


## salehbagheri

گذشته از اينها بنده به شدت كم كاري كردم و از اين بابت خيلي عذر ميخوام....

خيلي دوست دارم كه در خدمت دوستان باشم ولي اصلاً امكانات فراهم نيست. خوابگاه دانشگاهمون اينترنت نداره و تو سايت خود دانشگاه هم به دليل شلوغي و ... حس و حال پاسخ دادن نيست!

با كلي چانه زدن پيش رئيس دانشگاه و رئيس امكانات رفاهي، قرار شد براي ترم جاري اينترنت دار بشيم كه متأسفانه بدقولي كردند و نشد ...

حالا هم هر از چندگاهي از كافي نت بيرون خوابگاه مزاحم دوستان ميشم از سر وظيفه كمي بخش هاي خودم رو رسيدگي ميكنم...

در هر صورت بنده رو بايد ببخشيد، قسمت نيست ...

بدرود

----------


## شاپرک

> همانطور که کاربران هم ذکر کردن ، هیچ اجباری در کار نیست !
> مگر شما برای عضو شدن در سایت پولی پرداخت کرده اید ، یا حقی دارید که بر گردن مدیران و ... این سایت هست ، پس لطفا" به ادبیات جمله هاتون
> دقت کنید ، اگر کسی به سوال ما پاسخ میدهد وقت اش را گذاشته و خیلی لطف و محبت می کند و نمیتوان هیچ کس را مجبور به این کار کرد .
> در ضمن با عرض پوزش ، این مورد هم به خود مدیران مربوط میشه که بخوان به 5 تا تاپیک پاسخ بدن یا به 10 تا یا به 2 تا و یا به هیچی !!!
> 
> با تشکر ، موفق باشید ./*
> *



مثل اينكه جو مدير بودن بدجوري شما رو گرفته!!! بگذريم ...

بازم مثل هميشه يادش بخير اون قديما كه تازه عضو (مجاني!) شده بوديم ...

بازم حرفهاي تكراري ... لطف و محبت .... 
من هم از اين حرفها بلدم ... بيخيال

منظور من از اين تاپيك : اگر همينطور پيش بره ديتابيس سايت برنامه نويس پر ميشه از سوال هاي بي جواب!!!! 
سوال بي جواب هم به درد هيچ عضوي (البته كه مجاني ثبت نام كردن!) نمي خوره! 
والسلام ...  صلاح مملكت خويش خسروان!!! دانند.

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام،
همه روزه کاربران سایت به ما اعتراض می کنند که چرا به سوالات به طور مناسبی پاسخ داده نمی شود؟ چرا بسیاری از سوالات بی جواب می ماند؟

خوب ما نیز غقیده داریم که الان در چنین وضعیتی هستیم، به تازگی چند مدیر جدید منصوب کردیم تا این مشکل تا جدی برای بعضی از تالارها برطرف شود، اما باز با این حال انتظار داریم که اگر نقصی در سایت وجود دارد و شما به واسطه ی آن از ما انتقاد می کنید، لطفا راهکار هم ارائه کنید، همه ی ما می دانیم که این مشکل وجود دارد و با گفتن دوباره ی آن که چیزی حل نمی شود، ما هم در فکر هستیم و به تمامی مشکلات موجود واقفیم، اما برای حل مشکلات:

به همفکری و «ارائه ی راهکار» نیاز داریم،به همکاری کاربران، جهت پیاده سازی راهکارها نیاز داریم؛
هر کس که در این تاپیک شرکت می کند، به ما بگوید که اصلا" ریشه ی این مشکل کجاست؟ و چگونه باید حلش کنیم؟ دوست دارم این موضوع را از زبان شما کاربران بشنوم و سپس نظرات بعدیم را اعلام می کنم،/

----------


## NIK

> سلام،
> همه روزه کاربران سایت به ما اعتراض می کنند ... ،/


سلام 
  لطفا به تفاوت میان ادبیات خودتون و این مدیر عزیز(*Salar Ashgi*) توجه کنید.




> همانطور که کاربران هم ذکر کردن ، هیچ اجباری در کار نیست !
> مگر شما برای عضو شدن در سایت پولی پرداخت کرده اید ، یا حقی دارید که بر  گردن مدیران و ... این سایت هست ، پس لطفا" به ادبیات جمله هاتون
> دقت کنید ، اگر کسی به سوال ما پاسخ میدهد وقت اش را گذاشته و خیلی لطف و محبت می کند و نمیتوان هیچ کس را مجبور به این کار کرد .
> در ضمن با عرض پوزش ، این مورد هم به خود مدیران مربوط میشه که بخوان به 5  تا تاپیک پاسخ بدن یا به 10 تا یا به 2 تا و یا به هیچی !!!


و در اینجا




> هیچ دلیل نامعلوم و مبهمی وجود ندارد ، دلایل همان قوانین سایت هستند و هیچ کاری بی علت و بی دلیل صورت نمی گیرد .
> در ضمن به این نکته هم توجه داشته باشید که : مدیران ، شب و روز زحمت می کشند تا سایت همیشه پابرجا و پر رونق بماند و
> هدفشان چیزی جز رشد علمی سایت نیست ! هر تصمیمی که از سوی آنان اتخاذ می شود ، کاربران عادی سایت حق هیچ دخالتی در آنرا را ندارند .
> (طبق قوانین 24 و 25 از قوانین سایت )
> بجای آنکه توجیهی برای اشتباهات خود یافته و با دادن پاسخ های غیر منطقی ، بحث را منحرف کنیم ، بهتر
> و شایسته است با رعایت بیش از پیش قوانین سایت ، مدیران را در انجام مسئولیتشان یاری کنیم .


و ...

این طرز پاسخگویی شایسته کاربران این سایت نیست.
کاربران این سایت با کاربران فورم های درپیتی خیلی فرق میکنند.

ریشه اصلی این مشکل هم نبود انگیزه لازم برای پاسخگویی به سوالات هست.
باید ایجاد انگیزه بشه.
یادمه توی تالار C#‎ (چند ماه پیش) کاربر *iman_lovely666* با انگیزه و جدیت مشغول پاسخگویی به سوالات بود که توی یه تاپیک با برخی مدیران از جمله  *Salar Ashgi*  درگیر شد. تا حدی که قصد داشت سایت رو ترک کنه. که البته به درخواست تعدادی از کاربران از جمله خودم، از تصمیمشون منصرف شدن.

آقای مداح
لطف بفرمائید به مدیرانتون گوشزد بفرمائید که اینقدر عضویت مجانی در این سایت رو به رخ کاربران نکشند.
اجر بانی سایت با خدا که هزینه کردن و این سایت رو راه انداختن اما مجانی بودن این سایت، توهین و بی ادبی و گفتار تند برخی مدیران با کاربران رو توجیه نمیکنه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

> یادمه توی تالار C#‎ (چند ماه پیش) کاربر iman_lovely666 با انگیزه و جدیت مشغول پاسخگویی به سوالات بود که توی یه تاپیک با برخی مدیران از جمله Salar Ashgi درگیر شد. تا حدی که قصد داشت سایت رو ترک کنه. که البته به درخواست تعدادی از کاربران از جمله خودم، از تصمیمشون منصرف شدن.


من در مورد هیچ کاربر خاصی صحبت نمیکنم چون بحث به بیراهه کشیده میشه.اما اگر برخوردی بوده در چارچوب قوانین بوده و البته مسائلی وجود داشته که شما و همه کاربران غیرمدیر از آن بی اطلاع هستید.این در مورد همه کاربران هست نه تنها آقا ایمان....




> ریشه اصلی این مشکل هم نبود انگیزه لازم برای پاسخگویی به سوالات هست.


اینطور نیست دوست عزیز
قبل از اینکه به عنوان مدیر این سایت معرفی بشم هدفم از اومدن به سایت کسب علم و نشر علم بود مثل شما و خیلی های دیگه.مدیران و شما هیچ تفاوتی نسبت به هم نداریم مگر یک تفاوت که باید مدیران چک کنند که تاپیک ها مشکلی نداشته باشند، به پست های گزارش شده توسط کاربران رسیدگی کنند، به پیام های خصوصی کاربران که گاهی هم توهین آمیز هستند رسیدگی کنند

و اما جواب اصلی:
مدیران چونکه مدیر هستند پیدا هستند، زیاد سخت نگیرید.درصورت وجود وقت کافی برای جواب دادن مطمئن باشید جواب میدن....

موفق باشید/

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> سلام 
>   آقای مداح
> لطف بفرمائید به مدیرانتون گوشزد بفرمائید که اینقدر عضویت مجانی در این سایت رو به رخ کاربران نکشند.
> اجر  بانی سایت با خدا که هزینه کردن و این سایت رو راه انداختن اما مجانی بودن  این سایت، توهین و بی ادبی و گفتار تند برخی مدیران با کاربران رو توجیه  نمیکنه.
> موفق باشید.


منم با نظر اين دوست موافق هستم شما در هركاري كه بخواي روي يك مورد اكش بگريد و بگويد اينطور و انطور كابران هم كمي ......

----------


## Salar Ashgi

دوستان عزیز ، چرا میخوایم بحث رو ریشه دار کنیم و از کاه کوه بسازیم ؟!
همانطور که سجاد جان گفتند ، اون چیز که مسلمه اینه که هدف مدیران چیزی
جز پیشرفت علمی سایت و کاربرانش نیست ، ولی خوب در این راستا به اقتضای
کاربران هر بخش و .... ، مدیر آن بخش ، تصمیمات مختص و البته در چارچوب قوانین 
را اتخاذ میکند . 



> این طرز پاسخگویی شایسته کاربران این سایت نیست.


اولش اجازه دهید ، این شفاف سازی را انجام دهم که ، فقط برداشت نامناسب از نوشته های بنده شد ،
وگرنه در محیط های علمی مثل این سایت ، بی شک احترام متقابل (جدا از کاربر و مدیر و ...) حرف اول را می زند ، 
و خدای نکرده منظور بنده یا هیچ یک از مدیران این نبوده و نیست که کاربران سایت ، هرچه که مدیران سایت گفتند ،
بی چون و چرا باید قبول کنند ، نه خیر !!! قبلا هم توضیح دادم ، ولی مثل اینکه برخی دوستان به دل گرفته اند ؛
هدف بنده بیشتر در مورد اعمال مسائل مدیریتی (حذف ، قفل ، انتقال تاپیک و ...) بود و نه سایر مسائل !!! و گرنه بقول برادر سجاد ،
مدیران هم مثل کابران هستند ، فقط کمی مسئولیتشان سنگین هست ! امیدوارم دوستان گرامی ، به هیچ وجه از اظهارات بنده 
خدای نکرده ، سوء برداشت نکرده و چیزی به دل نگیرند . محیط علمی باید محیطی دوستانه باشد ، که هدف ما هم چیزی جز این نیست .



> کاربران این سایت با کاربران فورم های درپیتی خیلی فرق میکنند.


صد البته که این چنین هست ، ولی این نکته را هم در نظر داشته باشید ، همیشه باید به بالا نگاه کنیم ، نه پایین .
خودمان به سطح کاربران CodeProject  ، StackOverFlow و ... برسانیم و با آنها خودمان را مقایسه کنیم ، نه با ...




> مثل اينكه جو مدير بودن بدجوري شما رو گرفته!!!


ببینید دوستان ، بنده یادم نمی آید که به صراحت خدای نکرده ، به کاربری توهینی کرده باشم (جدای اینکه برداشت ها ممکن است ، نادرست باشد)
ولی آیا بنظر شما این ادبیات لایق و شایسته یک کاربر عضو سایت برنامه نویس و شایسته صحبت با یک دوست برنامه نویس (نه مدیر !) میباشد ؟!
همه جای دنیا ، خوب و بد هستند ، چراکه ماهیت دنیا این چنین هست . در همین سایت خودمان ، هم کاربرانی داریم همیشه فعال ، پایبند قوانین ،
دارای سطح علمی مناسب و ... و متاسفانه برعکس اش هم موجود هست !! متاسفانه بدلیل یکسری مسائل نمیتوانم یکسری موضوعات را مطرح کنم
جهت آن دسته از کابرانی که همیشه از مدیریت دل پُر دارند !!! ولی خواهشا" هیچ موقع یک طرفه قضاوت نکنید ، 
کاربری که برای انجام پروژه دانشجویی خودش
4 تاپیک متوالی با عنوان " تو رو خدا فقط تا فردا ساعت 12 وقت دارم ، کمک کنید ، کمک ... پولش هرچقدر باشه میدم " ایجاد کرده و من مدیری که وظیفه ام
برخورد با چنین تاپیک هایی هست ، حذف اش نموده ام ، آیا اینکار سزاوار این است که پیامهای خصوصی در بردارنده فحش و ناسزا برای بنده (نه تنها بنده ،
این موضوع برای اکثر مدیران پیش آمده) ارسال شود ؟!! خواهشا" چند لحظه خودتان را به جای ما بگذارید و ببینید آیا این همه زود قضاوتی صحیح هست ؟!



> یادمه توی تالار C#‎ (چند ماه پیش) کاربر *iman_lovely666* با انگیزه و جدیت مشغول پاسخگویی به سوالات بود که توی یه تاپیک با برخی مدیران از جمله  *Salar Ashgi*  درگیر شد. تا حدی که قصد داشت سایت رو ترک کنه. که البته به درخواست تعدادی از کاربران از جمله خودم، از تصمیمشون منصرف شدن.


البته در بالا این موضوع رو برادر عزیزم ، سجاد جان ، مطرح نمودند و من نمیخواهم مسائل گذشته را یادآوری نمایم ، ولی فقط صرف ذکر این نکته که
همه برخوردها در راستای قوانین بوده است و بس و هیچ حقی از هیچ کسی ضایع نشده و نخواهد شد .

سخن پایانی :

در پایان از همه کاربران عزیز این سایت ، خواهشمندم به این موضوع در همینجا پیغام Finish صادر کرده و از همدیگر اگر خدای نکرده دل پُری داشته ایم ،
و یا برداشت هایی نادرست بجا برده ایم ، همه را فراموش کرده و فکر و ذکرمان فقط و فقط در ابتدا رعایت قوانین ، احترام به یکدیگر و ارتقای سطح علمی
سایتمان باشد ! برای همه عزیزان آرزوی موفقیت و پیروزی دارم ./

----------


## NIK

خیلی خوب میشد اگه همیشه اینطور با احترام همدیگه رو نقد میکردیم.
قبلاً هم چند بار عرض کردم که  "ادب مرد به ز دولت اوست"

موفق باشید.

----------


## شاپرک

اين بحث رو من شروع كردم ولي واقعا قصد توهين به كسي رو نداشتم و ندارم از جناب آقاي مداح ممنونم حق با ايشونه ... به نظر من بايد همه با هم يه سري راهكار براي اين مشكل ارائه بديم تا شايد مشكل حل بشه. 
آيا امكان نداره كاربران سايت يه جوري درجه بندي بشن از نظر سطح علمي ؟ اگه بشه كه خوب اونوقت هر كسي  نميتونه هر سوالي رو مطرح كنه ! يعني مطرح كردن سوال ها هم درجه بندي ميشه. 
البته فقط يه پيشنهاده؟!!!

----------


## JaguarXF

یک "درصد پاسخگویی صحیح" درست کنید یا همین دکمه تشکر رو استفاده کنید و هر ماهه اون رو آمارگیری کنید و اگر از یک درصدی پایین تر بود مدیر مربوطه رو down grade کنید ( فارسیش یادم نیست! مخالف ارتقا درجه!) و اگر هم از یک درصدی بالاتر بود مدیرترش کنید و ....

----------


## SAASTN

اول اینکه از آقای Salar Ashgi و خصوصا علی آقا :چشمک:  عذرخواهی می کنم که باز توی این تاپیک پست می زنم، ولی راستش دیگه از دیدن این جور تاپیکا داره خندم می گیره. هرچند وقت یکبار این موضوع تکراری و همون نظرات و صحبتها...
اما به عقیده من این تاپیک یک  تفاوت جالب نسبت به دفعات قبلی داشت و اون فرمایشات جناب مداح بود که در اون برای اولین بار (البته تا جایی که حافظه در پیت بنده یاری می کنه) وجود این مشکل توسط یکی از مدیران ارشد سایت تایید شد، و همینطور کاربران سایت محرم و اساسا ذیصلاح شناخته شدند و از اونها برای ریشه یابی و حل این مشکل نظر خواهی شد.
آقای مداح جسارتا باز هم خدمت شما عرض می کنم که روش فعلی سایت برنامه نویس برای انتخاب مدیرانش اشتباهه (نظر من). روند به نوعی این شکلیه که افراد قدرتمند شناسایی می شن و وقتشون با مسئولیت هایی مثل حذف سوال تکراری و رسیدگی به بحث و جدل ها و برخورد با فعالیت warez پر می شه که تازه خود اینها حجم زیادی از مشغولیات دیگه رو به دنبال داره. و تازه از اون بدتر اینکه درست در همین زمان این بزگرواران با یه لینک رنگی در کانون توجه و احیانا توقع بخشی از کاربرا قرار می گیرن. من فکر می کنم همون مشابه سازی اشتباهی که غالبا تو کار ما بین مدیر و گورو اتفاق میافته به این جا هم کشیده شده. مدیر بخش کافیه که مدیر بخش باشه ...
پ.ن: تو رو خدا دوباره نیاین بگین که همه وقت مدیرا که به این مسائل نمی گذره و مسئولیت های دیگه هم دارن و .... من می گم افرادی رو توی این سایت می شناسم که تلف کردن حتی یک ثانیه از زمانی که برای برنامه نویس میذارن با این مسائل، لطمه به کارکرد و اعتبار سایت می زنه (بازم نظر من :لبخند گشاده!:  <- این منم).

----------


## m.soleimani

> من می گم افرادی رو توی این سایت می شناسم که تلف کردن حتی یک ثانیه از زمانی که برای برنامه نویس میذارن با این مسائل، لطمه به کارکرد و اعتبار سایت می زنه (بازم نظر من <- این منم).


کلن با ایشون موافق هستم بیاین مسولیت پاک سازی محیط از یک سری موارد تکراری و پست‌های نامناسب را به افراد فعال طبق یه اشل خاص و مدیریت شده بسپرید و از دوستانی که واقعن در امر برنامه نویس صاحب نظر هستن کمک بگیرین برای ارتقا سطح همه اعضا حتی اون‌هایی که پرسش‌هاشون خیلی ساده هست. در واقع هر کاری که انجام بشه برای جون‌های کشورمون هست و به همه ما در آینده نزدیک سود می‌رسونه. تصورش را بکنید که این همه استعداد به سمت درست رونه بشن چه تاثیری روی فن‌آوری و اقتصاد کشورمون خواهد داشت. « این‌که ->  :لبخند گشاده!:  دوستمون بود منم والا چی بگم موفق باشید ./

----------


## شاپرک

خوب اصلا دو جور مدير داشته باشيم (استاد و مدير) يكي براي سوالات و ديگري پاكسازي تاپيك ها و كلا مديريتي! وقت اي كه اين اساتيد ميگذارند و مياد توي ين سايت حيفه اين جوري صرف بشه!
خوب منم همينجوري ام -->  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

